# HP Proliant ML 350

## Azangod

Premetto che sono disperato, è ormai una settimana che passo il tempo a cercare documentazione e fare prove su questo maledettissimo sasso (Pentium 3 256mb di ram, 2 dischi SCSI da 35gb e controller RAID 1 HW).

Il problema è che non vedo il disco virtuale. Attualmente su sto coso c'è windows 2000 server che voglio purgare per mettere su la gentoo, chi lo gestiva prima usava il raid hardware senza problemi, alchè io mi aspetterei di vedere da qualche parte un bel device virtuale con su una ntfs invece niente.

Si vedono i due dischi scsi sda e sdb contenenti (ovviamente) partizioni sconosciute in quanto gestite dal raid-1.

Leggendo in giro sembra che basti un maledettissimo modprobe cciss e dovrebbero magicamente comparire i device in /dev/cciss/ o in alternativa modprobe aacraid e dovrebbero comparire i device /dev/ida/.

Inutile dire che nulla di ciò sembri portare alcun giovamento, sicuramente sarà colpa mia, sicuramente ignoro o salto qualche passaggio ma sto davvero impazzendo.

Perfavore, aiutatemi!

PS: seguono lspci e lsmod sperando possano essere di qualche aiuto

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Broadcom CNB20LE Host Bridge (rev 05)

00:00.1 Host bridge: Broadcom CNB20LE Host Bridge (rev 05)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21152 (rev 03)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21152 (rev 03)

00:0f.0 ISA bridge: Broadcom OSB4 South Bridge (rev 51)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: Broadcom OSB4 IDE Controller

00:0f.2 USB Controller: Broadcom OSB4/CSB5 OHCI USB Controller (rev 04)

01:04.0 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec AHA-3960D / AIC-7899A U160/m (rev 01)

01:04.1 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec AHA-3960D / AIC-7899A U160/m (rev 01)

01:05.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 08)

01:06.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL (rev 27)

01:07.0 System peripheral: Compaq Computer Corporation Advanced System Management Controller

02:00.0 Memory controller: Adaptec AIC-7815 RAID+Memory Controller IC (rev 02)

02:04.0 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec 78902

```

```
ipv6                  187744  12

floppy                 46244  0

parport_pc             26948  0

parport                21544  1 parport_pc

pcspkr                  1156  0

rtc                     8948  0

e100                   28100  0

mii                     3040  1 e100

aic7xxx               131252  0

scsi_transport_spi     13216  1 aic7xxx

dm_bbr                  9696  0

dm_snapshot            12768  0

dm_mirror              14672  0

dm_mod                 37048  3 dm_bbr,dm_snapshot,dm_mirror

pdc_adma                6212  0

sata_mv                12516  0

ata_piix                6532  0

ahci                    9124  0

sata_qstor              6468  0

sata_vsc                5316  0

sata_uli                4644  0

sata_sis                5220  0

sata_sx4               10052  0

sata_nv                 5924  0

sata_via                5668  0

sata_svw                4932  0

sata_sil24              7684  0

sata_sil                6244  0

sata_promise            7716  0

libata                 35912  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   16484  0

ohci1394               25140  0

ieee1394               57272  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               9344  0

ohci_hcd               14916  0

uhci_hcd               24144  0

usb_storage            49920  0

usbhid                 28992  0

ehci_hcd               22856  0

usbcore                80068  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd
```

----------

## diego_82

scusa l'ignoranza, ma sei sicuro che si tratti di un raid fisico e non di un fake raid?

----------

## X-Drum

 *diego_82 wrote:*   

> scusa l'ignoranza, ma sei sicuro che si tratti di un raid fisico e non di un fake raid?

 

in linea di massima è difficile trovare un controller raid scsi che sia un fakeraid (ma tutto è possibile!!)

nel caso specifico confermo che è supportato perfettamente 

(e funziona anche benissimo su un mio server Proliant ML370 G3) con i drivers: aic7xxx e cciss

se hai ancora problemi dato che devi formattare il tutto, ti suggerirei di ricreare gli array tramite l'utility

del controller e riprovare ad accedervi

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Concordo: usa il bios del controller e ricrea ex novo il device raid1.

Fatto ciò boota da livecd e fai modprobe del modulo cciss (che è per l'appunto quello per i controller raid compaq).

Vai poi a vedere sotto dev/cciss se ci sono novità. Se non va prova ad usare un altro livecd con kernel recente (un >2.6.17 se ce n'è già in giro qualcuno) e vedi un po' se la situazione migliora.

----------

## Azangod

Innanzitutto grazie!

Immagino di dover utilizzare la iso SmartStart dico bene?

mi sono scaricato dal sito della compaq lo smartstart 5.50-0 (indicato per l' ML 350) solo che non l'ho mai utilizzato in quanto dice di resettare anche bios nvram e l'array scsi; essendo che non sono troppo pratico di queste cose.

Visto che fortunatamente ho trovato qualcuno che ha già messo le mani su questi sistemi mi sento più tranquillo! Una volta che resettato il tutto mi darà la possibilità di ricreare il tutto giusto?

----------

## gutter

 *Azangod wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Immagino di dover utilizzare la iso SmartStart dico bene?
> 
> 

 

Si.

 *Azangod wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Visto che fortunatamente ho trovato qualcuno che ha già messo le mani su questi sistemi mi sento più tranquillo! Una volta che resettato il tutto mi darà la possibilità di ricreare il tutto giusto?

 

Si, devi ricreare l'array.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Azangod wrote:*   

> Immagino di dover utilizzare la iso SmartStart dico bene?

 Devo esser onesto : sulle DL380 tutte queste operazioni le puoi fare direttamente da bios, senza cd. Cmq usa il cd che magari ti aggiorna pure il firmware.

Poi non ti preoccupare: tanto non essendoci sopra dati puoi farci tutto ciò che vuoi  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Devo esser onesto : sulle DL380 tutte queste operazioni le puoi fare direttamente da bios, senza cd.
> 
> 

 

Su alcune serie di macchine Compaq si deve usare per forza il CD, vedi la ML570   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *gutter wrote:*   

> vedi la ML570  

 Brrr, come il ServeRaid IBM...

----------

## gutter

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Brrr, come il ServeRaid IBM...

 

Esattamente   :Confused: 

----------

## Azangod

Adesso mi annoto su un pezzo di carta tutte le opzioni del bios e faccio il reset.

Volevo chiedere una cosa: è normale che ad ogni avvio, (parlo del post) prima di caricare lo SmartArray caccia un "SCSI BIOS not installed!", poi fa lo scan di tutte le periferiche SCSI ed infine da un "SCSI BIOS successfully installed".

E' normale che faccia questa tiritera ad ogni avvio oppure c'è qualcosa che non quadra?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Azangod wrote:*   

> E' normale che faccia questa tiritera ad ogni avvio oppure c'è qualcosa che non quadra?

 Lo faceva anche prima? Cmq io nn me ne preoccuperei: se boota va, poniti i problemi quando non boota  :Wink: 

----------

## Azangod

Sì, lo ha sempre fatto, penso sia normale, tuttavia ora ho un altro problema...

mi sono scritto su un pezzo di carta tutte le opzioni del biosho resettato il tutto col pulsantone system erase dello SmartStartho reimpostato il bios con i valori precedenti ed avviato lo SmartStartC'erano 3 opzioni: installazione guidata che mi chiedeva dei dischetti che non mi hanno fornito, un installazione distribuita (tipo ghost) e un installazione manuale: ho scelto questaMi ha chiesto un paio di dati e poi il sistema operativo, ho cacciato linux e mi ha riavviato la macchina

Al riavvio SmartStart mi dice che non è in grado di dischi nè fisici nè virtuali e che devo resettare tutto di nuovo.... da nessuna parte è mai comparsa, neanche di striscio, un'etichetta che parlassi di supporti, di dischi, di raid.... come @°#!! si imposta sto raid?

Riavvio con la live 2006.1 e ho ancora la solita storia, non compaiono i device cciss...

Vorrei dargli fuoco a sto coso

[edit]

nell'help dello smartstart c'è scritto che in caso di installazione manule, se è presente un array, viene proposta l'utility per la configurazione dello stesso. A me non appare nulla.

"SmartStart non può continuare perchè non esistono dischi fisici o logici sul controller principale.

Codice errore: 59

E' necessario eseguire la utility System Erase per preparare il sistema in modo da poter eseguire nuovamente SmartStart.

Premere un tasto qualsiasi per avviare la utility System Erase"

----------

## Azangod

Ok, ho usato un tool della adaptec per resettare l'array, niente da fare, come prima...

----------

## gutter

Prova a fare boot con un cd di knoppix e vedi che succede  :Wink: 

----------

## Azangod

Sì avevo provato anche con la knoppix con lo stesso risultato.

Ho potato anche direttamente del forum della HP e mi han risposto che non dovrei usare lo SmartStart CD:

 *Quote:*   

>  SSCD isntallation only supports Smart Array Controllers, you have no SS controlelr and should be using the individual driver instead.

 

Alchè ho chiesto direttamente cosa diavolo dovrei fare, se devo installare il raid software e sbattermene di tutta sta ferraglia HP... non mi han risposto quindi penso proprio che la risposta sia sì.

Ad ogni modo mi son rotto di perderci dietro tempo, ho già cominciato installando il raid software.

In tutto il gironzolare ho letto vari documenti in cui si diceva che il raid 1 software ha bene o male le stesse prestazioni di uno hardware. Spero tuttavia che valga anche su un chiodo di pentium 3 con 256 mega di ram.

----------

## gutter

 *Azangod wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In tutto il gironzolare ho letto vari documenti in cui si diceva che il raid 1 software ha bene o male le stesse prestazioni di uno hardware.

 

Su questo nutro molti dubbi   :Confused: 

----------

## Azangod

Spero sinceramente che sia vero... già sto coso è un chiodo per conto suo...

Cmq si diceva che tra raid 1sw e hw la differenza è minimale (c'era scritto quasi impercettibile!) mentre se fai già un 1+0 o vai su le prestazioni decadono in maniera atroce.

Ho provato a trovare gli articoli originali (cmq trovati o in questo forum o sulla gentoo-wiki) ma non ci sono riscito.

Ad ogni modo questo server deve ospitare solamente un sitarello web, niente server di posta, niente di niente, solo php+apache

----------

## noppy

raid1 software o hardware a livello di scrittura sono uguali di performance (tanto è la velocita' del singolo disco) in lettura dipende dall'algoritmo usato , cioe' leggi solo dal disco master (lo usa ancora qualcuno ?) leggi dal primo disco che ha il dato (la prima testina che ci arriva ha vinto  :Very Happy:  ) leggi a blocchi dai 2 dischi (lettura parallela) .

Ovviamente se il controller hardware ha la cache , beh , vince nettamente   :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

fatti 4 conti sbattimento/prestazioni. Il raid sw lo metti in piedi e sfrutta la tua cpu, un controller ha componenti dedicate. Se andasse ovviamente ti converrebbe usare il raid hw. Visto che nn va o che cmq ti sta tirando scemo da parecchio sto discorso, tanto vale spostare i dischi sul controller nn raid, tirar su il raid1 sw e vivere sereno. 

Controlla che le risorse del sistema siano sufficienti da supportare raid e tutto il circus di apache...

----------

## Kernel78

 *Azangod wrote:*   

> Ad ogni modo questo server deve ospitare solamente un sitarello web, niente server di posta, niente di niente, solo php+apache

 

OT ma non troppo: se sei preoccupato da un crollo delle prestazioni e si tratta solo di un "sitarello" potresti usare qualche server http minimale invece di apache, prova magari www-servers/lighttpd, in questo modo riduci tutto al minimo indispensabile ...

... anche se un sitarello non dovrebbe richiedere troppa CPU ma dipende dalla tua definizione di sitarello  :Wink: 

----------

## Azangod

Per sitarello intendo un sito che non avrà una marea di hits e includerà:

 - un cms per gestire i contenuti (niente di eccezionale, una query per i contenuti e una per il menù)

 - un catalogo bibliotecario con una decina di migliaia di volumi

 - un robot studiato con la curl che filtra le richieste dell'utente, le spara su un altro server protetto dal quale si succhia l'html finale che vado a riproporre all'utente che ha richiesto i dati.

Fine.

Si vabbè, la notte fa i backup ed eventualmente reimporta qualche parte del db.

azzz iptables minimale...

----------

